# Immensity of problem in waffle iron



## nealc (Nov 8, 2020)

I want to clean this.  It's a nonstick nonremovable grates on a Cuisinart WAF 150  I've tried baking soda, pushing a damp paper town with chopsticks while it's hot to try to loosen, but still can't really clean it.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!







For comparison, a Cuisinart WAF 150 without all that:


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 8, 2020)

Do the grates come out? Maybe the dishwasher on sanitize setting?


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 8, 2020)

What are the grates made from?  Are they steel?  Cast iron?  Might the company make suggestions?  

Is it years of build up or something else?

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2020)

Dampen a cloth with ammonia. Place the damp cloth on the cold grid and close the appliance  Place the waffle iron into a heavy plastic trash bag, leaving the power cord put.  Let sit in the bag outside over night.  Any food/oil debris should easily wipe out with paper towels in the morning.

Hope this works for you.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 8, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

I see that they are nonremovable, which, unfortunately, is common for waffle makers, esp. older ones.  I would suggest Formula D, or Dawn Power-Dissolver, if you can still find it (some places discontinued it).  Or maybe oven cleaner.  To prevent  the oven cleaner from getting into the waffle maker, take a container of oven cleaner outside, and using gloves and safety glasses, spray some into a container of some sort - a jar or throw away plastic - and using a cheap paint brush, brush it on the waffle maker, keeping it wet for a half hour or so, then use a cheap toothbrush, and see if the cooked on gunk seems to come off.  If some comes off, but not all, do another brushing of the cleaner.  Once clean, wipe it off with paper towels, then wipe it clean with some vinegar, to neutralize the lye, then clean with some regular dawn, or whatever you use, then water.  Hopefully, it will come off.


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 3, 2022)

horsefeathers.
that pic is from making hash browns in a waffle iron, not waffles.
see








						Heaping Helping Hash Browns
					

What are some of your favorite family memories? If you are like me, many of them revolve around food. When I was a girl, my dad and I often went out for breakfast on Saturday mornings. I loved it because it was just the two of us. I talked, and talked and talked and he... Read More




					www.thisgrandmaisfun.com
				




in 60+ years I have never seen that kind of mess in making a waffle - including all those pre-non-stick waffle irons.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2022)

dcSaute said:


> horsefeathers.
> that pic is from making hash browns in a waffle iron, not waffles.
> see
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding that photo. I did wonder how the heck a waffle iron would get dirty like that from making waffles. It didn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Silversage (Nov 4, 2022)

dcSaute said:


> horsefeathers.
> that pic is from making hash browns in a waffle iron, not waffles.
> see
> 
> ...


This post is only here to get you clicking his links.  First post - 2 links - valueless info.  Needs moderation.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 5, 2022)

I take everything in moderation.

If you want to try something outstanding, try French toast waffles. Make your usual French toast custard, soak pain de mie (pullman loaf) bread slices in it, then place it in a waffle iron instead of a gridle or frying pan. This works best with a a square Belgian waffle maker.


----------

